# Cat Diagnosis



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

psychLOLogy


----------



## Banned (Dec 21, 2009)

Of course, nothing is conclusive without a cat scan.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 21, 2009)

And, stealing from you Persona  :


----------



## blackdogwalker (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't forget the Lab test, woof woof!


----------

